# Free Bahamas Boat Sit



## Ponsassinorum (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm a former professional sailor (16yrs), now work in a suit and transferring to Nassau for 6 months from Dec 1st. Would rather live on a boat than a sweaty / noisy condo. For right folks I'm happy to husband / maintain yacht for free. Former yachts btw 35' & 85'. Monohulls and catamarans. Lots of sailing experience & "Aussie" problem solving skills.


----------

